# Penn Mag 525- USA and Tsunami 9 Foot Cov. Rod



## Jbyrd57 (Nov 30, 2014)

PHaven't been in this site in quite some time. I have a
like new Mag Penn 525 with ceramic bearings by Ryan at
Hatteras Jacks. It has only been used several times along with
a Tsunami 9 ft ca. conv Rod used once. Let me explain. 3 years ago
I filleted a couple of fingers and hoped my hand would heal
enough to use both so I kept them. After 17 surgeries no such luck. 
I can use my spinning reels and rods but not my baby. So when I say
they are like new they are. The drag has been loosed completely on the reel and all has 
been lightly oiled. The rod is perfect. I can get pictures and the particulars
If you might be interested. Both go together for $275.00
I can meet in Greensboro or Statesville for $25.00 extra. 
I live in Winston Salem if you'd like to drive and pickup. 
Thanks for looking. Bryan.


----------



## jobxe327 (Aug 7, 2007)

How much for the 525 mag cam pick up in winston


----------



## Jbyrd57 (Nov 30, 2014)

Jbyrd57 said:


> PHaven't been in this site in quite some time. I have a
> like new Mag Penn 525 with ceramic bearings by Ryan at
> Hatteras Jacks. It has only been used several times along with
> a Tsunami 10 ft ca. conv Rod used once. Let me explain. 3 years ago
> ...


I'd like to sell together as a set.


----------



## jobxe327 (Aug 7, 2007)

Ok if you change your mind have cash in hand


----------



## Jbyrd57 (Nov 30, 2014)

Just checked. I had forgotten the Rod is 10 feet.


----------



## Jbyrd57 (Nov 30, 2014)

I will. Thank you.


----------



## Jbyrd57 (Nov 30, 2014)

I am interested in trading for a 380 in good condition 
depending upon the make.


----------



## Jbyrd57 (Nov 30, 2014)




----------



## Jbyrd57 (Nov 30, 2014)




----------



## Jbyrd57 (Nov 30, 2014)

Sorry for such a crazy post. Just trying to get a handle on
uploading the pictures


----------



## Jbyrd57 (Nov 30, 2014)

Bump. $250 for the combo. Someone is getting a really good deal
For Christmas. I am honest in saying both are like brand new. I truly wish I 
could cast this combo.


----------



## Jbyrd57 (Nov 30, 2014)

Rod $80.00. Reel $170. Must see and cast to appreciate the ceramic bearings.


----------



## Jbyrd57 (Nov 30, 2014)

Looks like I'll have to break them up to sell them. 
I still think they are a great combo.


----------



## jones112b (May 24, 2013)

It appears as though you have two combo's how much for everything? Is shipping not an option?


----------



## Jbyrd57 (Nov 30, 2014)

Only one combo. I accidentally posted 2 pics of each. I have one penn 525 mag and one tsunami 10 ft Rod sorry.


----------



## Jbyrd57 (Nov 30, 2014)

I'd rather not ship especially the Rod. 
250 buys the combo.


----------



## Jbyrd57 (Nov 30, 2014)

I'd rather not ship especially the Rod. 
250 buys the combo.


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

That Tsunami Trophy rods sells for $80-$85, brand new and the 525 Mag reel typically brings $85-110 on eBay, although I did see one, Brand New in the Box with all papers wrench, etc, go for $190 a few days ago.


----------



## Jbyrd57 (Nov 30, 2014)

Excuse me, then don't buy it.


----------



## Jbyrd57 (Nov 30, 2014)

and yes, I do have the box, wrench and papers. 
Admin. Please delete this item. Go to eBay and get a refurbished reel without ceramic bearings. Your loss.


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

Jbyrd57 said:


> and yes, I do have the box, wrench and papers.
> Admin. Please delete this item. Go to eBay and get a refurbished reel without ceramic bearings. Your loss.


I do all my own reel work ... Bearing changes are simple and parts are easy to come by . The "value" is what it is, whether that offends you or not . . . Good luck with your sale !


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

Dave you don't know what you are talking about!

Used 525s on eBay bring over 100 depending on the condition. I will tell you that right now and until March is not a good time to sell fishing stuff on eBay unless you are willing to ship international. 

Penn 525s bring TOP DOLLAR on the international market. Folks love "Made in the USA" and they don't stay on eBay long.
If you have the box and all the paper work that is a PLUS. List it "Like New in the Box" strip all the line off of it as well. Make sure it is spotless. Make sure you give the info about the ceramic bearings and if you have the old ones put them with it as well.

Take and post plenty of good quality pictures. If you need any more suggestions. Let me know JB. I have over 1300 transactions on eBay and have been on since 1998.

Lastly, if you want to keep the outfit. Teach yourself to throw with your opposite hand. If I were in your shoes that is exactly what I would do. Let's just say if you were right handed and you lost you right hand. Wouldn't you teach yourself to eat with your left hand?


----------



## Jbyrd57 (Nov 30, 2014)

Thanks Big2na. Think I'll keep it. The reel is also made in the USA.


----------



## Jbyrd57 (Nov 30, 2014)

Please close this post. I decided to keep the Rod and reel. If I sounded testy I apologize. 
Only I know the condition of what I was selling. Hopefully I'll learned to fish left handed. Lol


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

Just learn to throw it left handed unless your left hand is incopacitared and you can't reel it also. It wil take some time, turn the mags up, and use cheap line because you may have quite a few blow ups. It may not be as hard as you think. 


Please let me know how it goes.

Just so you know DAVE, I sold three 525s on eBay in the last few months for 259.00 plus shipping. Two went international for an additional 50.00 shipping.. All three were BNIB.


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

Dave quit junking up the mans thread. I suppose its too late now so....
In before the lock....


----------



## SOPcirca88 (Oct 15, 2014)

DaBig2na said:


> Just learn to throw it left handed unless your left hand is incopacitared and you can't reel it also. It wil take some time, turn the mags up, and use cheap line because you may have quite a few blow ups. It may not be as hard as you think.
> 
> 
> Please let me know how it goes.
> ...



 Right on!


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

DaBig2na said:


> Just so you know DAVE, I sold three 525s on eBay in the last few months for 259.00 plus shipping. Two went international for an additional 50.00 shipping.. All three were BNIB.


Glad you got a good price for them ! ! !

Just so YOU know . . . 

PROOF of the $110 reel . . .

*http://www.ebay.com/itm/Penn-525-MAG-Reel-/221613565865?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&_trksid=p2047675.l2557&nma=true&si=OBWswbJnSGDFRLnwyKQKQ1lAawM%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc*


PROOF of the $190 reel . . .

*http://www.ebay.com/itm/Penn-525-Mag-Reel-/201200377349?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&_trksid=p2047675.l2557&nma=true&si=OBWswbJnSGDFRLnwyKQKQ1lAawM%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc*


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

Yeah, so what's your Point?

I saw those and I am sure you saw the last ones I sold for 259.00, but you failed to tell him about those two. I know that you saw them. 

From what I can see, You weren't interested in buying them to start with. Why even get involved? He said his price, the buyer can take it or leave it. Isn't there some rule about posting, answering and negotiating on the board?

From where I sit, you seem to comment on a lot of stuff, copy and paste stuff you think everyone may want to read. Then talk about people who are actually fishing. Who the heck cares what they are "bowed up on" at least they are fishing.

Instead of sitting in your living room in your underwear reading and commenting on just about every post. GO FISHING!

Then post


----------



## Jbyrd57 (Nov 30, 2014)

I'll let you know how it goes. Thanks for the simple advice I never thought of. It's really going to take a lot
Of practice. I'm really bad using my left hand. Lol. Yeah. The reel is worth at least 259. I'm mean it is all but new
Because I got hurt right after I bought it. I did fail to mention is was the last one Hatteras Jacks had that was made in
The USA. The few times I casted it it was smooth as silk. 
Thanks again for the advice. It's hard to find a reel like that and would have probably regretted selling it


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

I own several. I Magged one further and put a fathom handle on it. It does a hell of a job. I just got in a Shimano Trinidad TN14 and look forward to using it. I don't think it will be a beach reel. It came in yesterday! I still love my 525s though.

I bought some used ones and sold my new ones. That's why I know what the 525 market is doing on an international market


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

DaBig2na said:


> Yeah, so what's your Point?
> 
> I saw those and I am sure you saw the last ones I sold for 259.00, but you failed to tell him about those two. I know that you saw them.
> 
> ...


I'm not going to respond to a TROLL any longer . . . Have a nice day !


----------

